

Ask HN: How to earn more money? - mattm

I've been programming for a few years now and, as far as I can tell from comments from managers and people I have worked for, I'm quite good at web development.<p>The thing is, for the first couple years, I only made $45k.  This year, I have been self-employed and should end up at around $65k.  I really feel I am not earning as much as I should be for the work I'm doing (although I realise probably everyone feels this way).  I also took a month off this year.<p>I came across this post - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1747713 - that a good developer should have no problem earning six figures.<p>I ofter wonder reading salary rates on HN if people in SF are completely out of touch with the rest of the world or what.<p>The rate for senior developers in my city is around $90k so I have sought out remote work this year.<p>Some reasons I may not be earning more:
- I need to improve negotiating and knowing my value
- I'm working on building web applications and not complex problems
- I'm not as good as I think I am
- I'm not living in SF or NY<p>What can I do to earn more?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1747713>

